# IT Sap consultant or functional analyst



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Friends

My friend applied for Canada immigration in jan 2008 for the post of network and systems Admin but unfortunately it got rejected in 2012.

Can he apply again as IT technical consultant for SAP or functional analyst. 

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards

Aamir


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Of course, he can apply as many times as he wants but there is no guarantee he will be successful. 

He should be sure he satisfies the requirements of any NOC code profession he applies under.


----------

